# Help with Kanji translation on youtube video knives



## GBT-Splint (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi all, if you recognize these knives or can read the kanji your help would be much appreciated! 













Link to the video if you are interested

thanks in advance


----------



## Qapla' (Dec 29, 2021)

Sukenari.


----------



## GBT-Splint (Dec 30, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

